
Theresa May loses Brexit deal vote by majority of 230 - weinzierl
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/jan/15/theresa-may-loses-brexit-deal-vote-by-majority-of-230
======
NeedMoreTea
Were it not for the silly Fixed Term Parliaments Act 2011 this would be the
end of the government, there'd be a resignation, a visit to the Palace, and an
election on the way.

Not now. The impotent government will limp on, and on. We'd either need the
DUP withdrawing their support (no sign yet), or Tory MPs voting against their
own party (one way to resign) in a vote of no-confidence in the government. Or
the govt losing enough seats in by-elections to lose their DUP supported
majority.

I really don't know what the LibDems were thinking pushing for this Act.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
It's actually hilariously (if that's the word...) possible now that we'll have
a People's Vote and May's government will have to deliver a Remain result.

~~~
robk
There already was a People's Vote. The first time.

~~~
ionised
It was advisory, so we can ignore it.

------
weinzierl
This is a historic loss:

> Government defeats by more than 100 votes are vanishingly rare; the only
> ones recorded in the past century occurred during the minority Labour
> government of 1924. Postwar, the only government defeats on a similar scale
> were by 89 in 1979, and 86 in 1978.

The "No" lobby was packed [1].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/CMonaghanSNP/status/1085257330432884737](https://twitter.com/CMonaghanSNP/status/1085257330432884737)

------
atombender
Thread with more comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18914290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18914290).

------
jackallis
how the boys f'd it up and asked a girl to fix it just so they can blame her
at the end.

